# Hobby Farm in Upper Peninsula of Michigan For Sale



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 10 Acre Farm for Sale in Michigans Upper Peninsula. The House is in good condition with new plumbing,wiring,siding,windows and new paint throughout. It is a 4 bedroom Farmhouse with 1 1/2 Baths. Land is very clean with no trash. Beautiful setting on the end of a dead end dirt road. Large Barn, Sauna, older 3 Car Garage, Chicken Coop. Will list with realtor in mid-may but checking for interest here first. I can email pictures to anyone interested. Asking $95,000


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It would be best if you could give some idea of where in the UP it's located.

Near Marquette? Houghton? Munising? Escanaba?

Just so folks would have a better idea.

Angie


----------



## MoonMedic (Jan 9, 2009)

what area of the UP? nearby towns? Sounds really nice! I am just dreaming right now... best of luck selling anything in MI


----------



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

Our farm is located about 25 Miles south of Houghton. We currently raise a flock of Jacob/Icelandic sheep, Cattle, Chickens. Property breakdown is 6 Acres of newly planted hay field, 3.5 Acres of fenced pasture and the balance is around all of the House/Farm Buildings.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Pictures? Why are you selling? Would you consider terms? Climate, community info, all helpful


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

what county is it in. i live in baraga county, we want to sell our 1 acre and house and move closer to houghton but live outside of town. prefer seasonal road for privacy. how much are taxes? any more land that could be bought later. is it in pelkie or tapiola or where? hp


----------



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

Our farm is located in Baraga County also. We are on a Dead End dirt road in Pelkie. Taxes are roughly $1200.00 annually. That is for the House, Large Barn (35'x60' est.) didn't measure, older 3 car Garage, Sauna, and Chicken Coop. We are moving for more job opportunity. The sale of this home will help finance our future place.


----------



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried to upload pictures but wasn't able to. If you email me I can send them to you. Thanks

Email [email protected]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for photos, get photobucket account, or flicker, or webshots

UP load to your account there, then use their image copy address to cut and paste into the forums on HT. There are no direct links for HT.

Here's a photo I took yesterday for an example:


I use webshots.

Hope you get the photos to work.
Angie


----------



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

I have accepted an offer on our Farm. Hopefully, everything will go alright


----------

